
Ask HN: Very tense while programming - ysotense
I recently noticed that while coding I have a tendency to tense up many of the muscles in my body, especially the ones in my jaw. This is causing some major health problems related to my jaw joints. Have you experienced this? What did you do to overcome this tendency? I already use f.lux and am pretty aware of my monitor brightness&#x2F;contrast with my surroundings.
======
happimess
Set triggers for yourself to do a tension check.

I used to work in a cube farm with a coworker who had a very forced "please
somebody ask me what's so funny" laugh that he would use several times a day.
Whenever I heard that laugh, I would check my posture, relax my shoulders, and
take 2 slow breaths. It converted an annoyance into a moment of rest, and
helped me keep my back in shape at the same time.

Now I work remotely, so I've changed the trigger to whenever my cat touches
me, which happens about as frequently.

------
apolymath
I use deep breathing exercises. My jaw does hurt from time to time, though. I
don't care cause I love to write code!

------
dylanhassinger
i tend to hold my breath. a healthier alternative is to do deep breathing
exercises

